# Looking for employment



## philana35 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am currently looking for either a biller or coder position. I have applied to several companies here in Orlando, but I haven't received one call back. Does anyone know any other companies that are looking for billers or coders. I have applied to Florida Hospital, ORMC, Adventist Health, and Rotech to name a few. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Philana Harden CPC-A


----------



## YueQu (Jul 20, 2012)

*No hope and no dream*

Do not waste your time and money, it is impossbile to find a job for you. Try find a job in other area. That is truth!!!


----------



## hergett (Jul 20, 2012)

You can try kforce they are always calling me  www.kforce.com


----------

